# Large tank lighting (48"deep)



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am new here. So far just looking around and trying to pick up some information. My question is regarding lighting for an aprox 600 gallon tank. It is just under 8 foot long 36" wide and 48" high. Currently I have 4 coralife compact flourescents. Each with 4 65 watt 6500K bulbs so just over 1000 watts. The tank was set up a couple of years ago with a wide variety of plants. Most didn't do well, despite fertilizing and a CO2 system. Cabomba or Myrio (not sure which) was the only thing that did well and took over the tank. A few crypt wendti and anubia nana (I believe) also survived but never thrived. 
I fianlly cleaned out the weeds and replanted with some plants that were doing well for me in 125 gallon tanks with average lighting. Some varied swords some additional crypts (I think) and a few larger anubias that were growing out the top of the 125's. I did not fertilize those tanks nor use CO2. They were just planted in some cool whip containers in bare bottom tanks where I raise angels. I suspect that the lighting is at fault due to the depth of the tank. I have been trying to learn about metal Halide but I have not come across anything to clear up my confusion 

Any suggestions on wattage, how many etc. Is there a difference in the different lamp types? Single ended vs double ended. Do I stick with 6500K? How does a $400 aquarium fixture differ from a MH fixture bought at Home depot? My tank will eventually be built into the wall so I will not have to look at the fixture.

Thanks for your time,
Stuart

Hopefully the pictures worked. A couple of pictures of the tank when first setup and the filter system.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

IM guessing MH for something that deep. Man that's huge.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Id like to see some pics of your filter set up, I bet a small person could swim that thing. At 48" deep
Mh maybe 250watts every two feet to cover the length of the tank. I'm not an expert but I'm sure someone will chime in with some expert huge tank know how.


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

The filter setup is shown in the 4th pic. Water drains into the higher of the 4 chanbers which is filled with different sizes fo matalla filter material. The first picture in this post. Water flows into the balck vat which is filled with polyethylen beads. The bio filter. Initially I had a seive like arrangement but it sounded like a rain storm and I am not sure it distributed water as well as I would like so I switched to a PVC arrangement with 4 spouts. The second pic shows the bio filter. Water flows out the bottom of this vat to the first of 2 150 gallon vats. Water is pulled off the top of these so they act as settling chambers. Either one can be bypassed for water changes. The whole system can be drained if needed. I have 2 pumps but only use one. The tank overflow could not handle the flow of both. Water returns to the tank via a series of pvc pipe that runs under the gravel and the water exhaust is hidden in the driftwood.

Stuart


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

Some additional pictures. The tank is heated via a stainless steel heat exchanger. A circulator pump pulls hot water off of my hot water heater (could also be the house boiler) and heats the water being pumped through the exchanger. It is controlled by a thermostat and the sytem worksl like a heat zone in your house.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This is one of the coolest systems Ive seen on here for the whole time Ive been a member. You will
need MH lights for sure. I like the background on your tank very nice. Who built your system? Just amazing. Thanks for sharing with us. And welcome to APC, lots of good people here. Oh sorry
for all the questions. You have a huge project on your hands that I wish I had. Again welcome and thanks again for sharing.


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

The tank is ATM of Las Vegas. I actually had another manufacturer build a tank first but it was not constructed as contracted and ended up a mess although I finally was reembursed.

I built the filter system, stand, floor support etc. The background was done by Pangea Rocks.

OK so how about some help on MH. Differences between the different types, is there a satisfactory cheap way out? Do I go with 6500K?
Thanks Stuart


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I hear good things about ADA bulbs, then again there are so many units out there to choose from.
I like ADA bulbs. MH is not cheap, they are big and run hot so you need lots of cooling for the lamps and ballast. How high you arrange them is also a factor as they will raise the temp of the water if to close. Id check out ADA bulbs, then find a unit that fits best with your system. Go to hello lights
and they will help you.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Generally, 6500/6700K bulbs will give you more PAR and therefore, more "growing power" for your plants, but IMO, they're a bit too yellow...I'd go with a setup of 4x150W MH with a 8800K bulb (ie: ADA. There's cheaper out there with the same esthetic look though.)

With a volume of 600 gallons, you won't have too many heating problems unless you have the lights less than 6" over the surface of the water. And if you ever have heating problems, a fan will certainly do the trick.


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

From the Hamilton site and perhaps a few sites that copy the information, 400 watts is reccomended for tanks 36 to 60 inches deep. 250 for 24 to 36 inches. So I am looking at 400 watt units. Is there any benefit to use an aquarium specific light over a plant grow light if the color spectrum is right? I figure 2 or probably 3 lights along the center of the tank with the coralife aqualights in front and rear. Some of the plant units are much cheaper 1/2 of the aquarium specific versions.

Stuart


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

If your willing to wire it yourself you can save some money by buying the components for your metal halide from hellolights as opposed to buying fixtures. You seem like your a hands on kind of person, so thats what I'd do.


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

So I decided to go with 3 400 watt 6500K units from HTG supply. Cost was $490 delivered standard magnetic ballasts with the 6500K bulbs. Brightens up the tank pretty nicely and will probably reduce my needs for active water heating  Summer may be an issue with heat. I will have to see. My tank is basically loacted in a small room with the front of the tank flush with the wall. The room gets pretty warm. Even the bathroom above it feels like it has radiant floor heating 
I will post a few pics of the tank and lighting as soon as I get a chance.

Stuart


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, nice setup. I wish I had the skills to do that.

Now that you have a 'high light' setup, I suggest you review your fert routine - with your setup I would look into one of the PPS systems. Also get a drop checker and see where your CO2 injection is. I'd hate to see you go through that much setup with the lights and end up with 8 feet of algae!


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

Would be interesting to know how you trim plants. Jump in with a pair of trunks and a snorkel


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a long pair of tongs and a second pair with a cutting blade on it. I think it is actually 4 feet long meant for ponds. Avaialble from Aqatic Ecosystems. aquaticeco.com

So far I have not really had to trim anything  

In order to replant the tank I did go in. I can drain the tank through the filter returns which are located under the driftwood. Climb on top and in via a ladder and crouch down between the horizontal braces across the top of the tank.

I am going to try the PPS system for fertilizing see my post and questions under science of fertilizing section. I use the pH and alkalinity chart to determine my CO2. I will have to loo to see what a drop checker is.

Stuart


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

The first picture is the tank today replanted, new fish and the compact fluorescent lighting only. 4 freshwater aqualights 260 watts each. (less 65 watts, waiting for a new ballast).
The second picture is with the metal halide ligts on as well, an additional 1200 watts of 6500K. The third picture is just some of the plants at present.

Stuart


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

I ran out of space for uploading files so lets try it this way.
These are the 3 HTG supply MH lights suspended above the tank. I still need to run the wires along the ceiling. The tank and lights are behind a wall so appearance is not an issue.










A couple of larger pictures of the tank.


























Stuart


----------



## Kurt Reinhart (Mar 4, 2003)

Stuart,

Your tank is great! The size is bold but the layout (background, substrate, plants, & fish) is simple and thematic. Looks like a flooded river bank... Very nice. You may want to cross post in the large aquarium/pond section. I think you made a good choice on lighting. 

Welcome and thanks for sharing. I'm working on a ~210 gallon tank. I'm behind you but having to think about some similar stuff.


----------

